# Christmas Video From Waterloo Regional Police



## Bruce Monkhouse (22 Dec 2022)

<iframe src="Facebook" width="560" height="429" style="border:none;overflow:hidden" scrolling="no" frameborder="0" allowfullscreen="true" allow="autoplay; clipboard-write; encrypted-media; picture-in-picture; web-share" allowFullScreen="true"></iframe>


----------



## Bruce Monkhouse (22 Dec 2022)

Sorry for the mess of a link.....techie I is not.


----------



## Colin Parkinson (22 Dec 2022)

__ https://www.facebook.com/video.php?v=662531708906833


----------



## Bruce Monkhouse (22 Dec 2022)

@Colin Parkinson ....show off!


----------

